# Bonding 3 rabbits



## ailz (Mar 27, 2011)

I have been keeping rabbits since getting Tosh 6 years ago. He had a friend who died and we bought 2 baby girl rabbits in January 11. These turned out to be 2 boys, who we had neutered on 19 March 11. One boy Chaz is living with Tosh while Chaz's brother Shelley is in the same room but separated from them - he and Chaz were bonded but started fighting something wicked. Tosh is a Netherland Dwarf, but seems to be the boss of Chaz - but whenever he bosses Chaz, Chaz urinates on his face.

The boys go for their final check up at the vet tomorrow and I want to start the bonding process after that - any suggestions, gratefully accepted.

Thanks
Ailz


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

You will need a totally neutral room, somewhere that none of the rabbits have been to start with. It wont be as easy as they are 3 boys but it is possible  It is also best to leave it 6 weeks since the op's for the hormones to settle, makes it much easier 
I personally put the new or single one(in your case Shelly) in the area for a couple of minutes then introduce the calmest first, so Tosh next before you try adding Chaz as they are the 2 that have fought before together.
If you can get hold of a dog crate(about 3ft) then that would be a great place to put them to start with. If you keep them in a smaller space to start with then they wont be able to chase each other so much. 
Keep a spray bottle with you and a pair of gardening gloves incase you need to break up a fight, they can pack a nasty bite.
If you can fit them all in a carrier of some sort and take them for a car ride, then its a very good way of settling them, but you will need someone to either drive or hold the spray bottle.
A small ammount of fur pulling, humping and chasing is acceptable, anything more and you need to step in with the water bottle to tell them off. 
If you need any help, just ask  I have a bonded 6 at the moment (3boys, 3 girls)


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

"at the moment"?!? and what does this imply?

I am still considering a 3rd  but just so worried of upsetting my existing happy couple and making Miffy unwell again and she is coming up for 4 and a half now too.

I found the car ride works a real treat I couldnt do it any other way. Its best to get someone to drive you I went for a good hour the first time and then to sit next to them and spray/clap or move the cage a little to stop them fighting. I then sat next to them in the cage for a few hours (while they recovered) then took them for another ride when they started getting a bit lively again probably for another half hour. I slept with the doors open and them in the bathroom across the way (with the windows open). They did wake me up twice and I didnt sleep too well with worry. The next day we had another good car ride just to settle them and I increased the space 6inches to a foot. 
You need a good long weekend and up to a week even. I would not recommend doing it over eater tho as any vets trips are 3 times the price as I found out. Good luck tho take some photos for us


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> "at the moment"?!? and what does this imply?


Lol, nothing, I just at this moment in time have a bonded 6!

*Heidi*


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

Instead of a car ride, I put mine in a small pet carrier so that had to sit close and sat with my hand in stroking and transferring scent while I watched tv. If they got fidgety I just jiggled the carrier around a bit. It worked great with all of mine !. I then put them in a larger carrier then a small indoor cage, small run and then when they all seemed happy put them out in a larger run! I just gradually increased the space they had as theyngot used to each other. Also if they do start nipping a spray of water instigates washing which is a social thing with rabbits so they start washing each other which helps the bonding!
Good luck !


----------

